

Move Over Teddy Ruxpin, This ToyTalk Bear Will Absolutely Blow Your Mind - materialhero
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/01/move-over-teddy-ruxpin-this-toytalk-bear-will-absolutely-blow-your-mind/

======
andrewstuart
I watched the video. My mind was not even vaguely blown. What's the big deal?

~~~
materialhero
Just thought it was a cool idea. We've seen a lot of augmented reality used in
advertisements and smartphone games, but not really to this effect. With the
CTO of Pixar as its founder, i think they might be able to do some pretty
interesting things - think games & movies with, and stories told by your
favorite toys.

P.S. - I tried to downplay the title when posting to be a little more
realistic re: the mindblowing, but it got changed back on me.

~~~
andrewstuart
Who changed the title? Are you the author of the original article?

